# POINT Stahl Kurbel 175mm+Spider mit TA Kettenblatt 46z



## blackangel (29. November 2009)

Verkaufe meine POINT Racing Stahl Kurbel 175mm
mit allen Teilen und dazu 3-fach Spider

 5-Arm für 94 Lochkreis, Shimano kompatibel,

mit dazu ein TA Kettenblatt mit 46 Zähnen

mit BSA-Gewinde für MTB-Rahmen inkl. Spacer und Schrauben.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200412055686&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------

